# Picked these up at LPS



## aliclarke86 (29 Apr 2013)

I know they are nothing special but my lps has never stocked anything like this before and they where only £2 each


----------



## dw1305 (29 Apr 2013)

Hi all,


aliclarke86 said:


> and they where only £2 each


Excellent, ordinary Red Cherry shrimps are £4 at our local MA.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Apr 2013)

Nice!  I'd be more than happy with those at £2 each.


----------



## aliclarke86 (29 Apr 2013)

It was very much an impulse buy as I couldn't resist the price concidering they are charging the same for very washy looking cherries and £3.50 for amano's


----------



## aliclarke86 (29 Apr 2013)

In fact I even got away with them being a birthday prezzy for the Mrs


----------



## basil (29 Apr 2013)

Wow, get back and buy the rest at that price......before they realise and stuff price up !


----------



## MirandaB (29 Apr 2013)

What a bargain!!! Definitely get back and buy them all lol.
I managed to get some snowball shrimp recently for £1 each


----------



## Sentral (5 May 2013)

Bargain! Gaining in popularity quite a lot now, which means hardier livestock. Make a great change to the humble RCS though!


----------



## Ian_lawton (6 May 2013)

Wow! Wish I could get some like this for that price! Looking at around 3 quid each near me for really pale washed out looking shrimp


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 May 2013)

slightly better shot

still really pleased with these guys


----------

